# Zoe sunbathing~



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Sorry I haven't been here a while, got a little busy with everything.

So there I was working my butt off gardening all day, I go inside the house to get a coke, when I came back out, there's princess Zoe, chillaxin~. 


























My little one on labor day


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

LOL, your mean, Zoe does not have a pillow to rest her head on


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Too cute!!!


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh, she's gorgeous! I forget, is she the rescue you recently adopted (so many dogs on here, keep mixing them up)? She looks so comfortable and relaxed, really living the good life now, lucky dog!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Great photo!!!

Too cute!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Yup! She's the one.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

she ain't no fool!!
she is gorgeous and your baby is adorable


----------



## BlakeandLiza (Aug 13, 2009)

Very cute! She is definately the princess!

Your baby is absolutely adorable!


----------



## djvectrex (Oct 4, 2008)

she's so pretty, stunning!!! i wish i had a pool for my boy Matrix! lol enjoy!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I wanna be where she is! :sunburn:


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

Great shot in the pool! I showed it my GSD, now she's giving me dirty looks about her baby pool...<grin>
Adorable little one, too! You are very lucky!


----------

